# Customer Service



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone beat this? I bought a Bezzera (Tanked version) from Bella Barrista 2 days ago.Today, Rodney, the owner rang me and said he knew I really wanted a plumbed version, so, would I like him to order me one on the order he was in the process of placing, and when it came in,in 4 weeks time, simply swop the machines over.

Ok, this is open to all Monty Python fans and Yorkshiremen!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Outstanding service - and a good reason why BB have such a loyal band of satisfied customers.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Outstanding service - and a good reason why BB have such a loyal band of satisfied customers.


Indeedy, as I discovered for myself on Tuesday! A role model for many businesses....


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Never heard any bad reviews for BB, and from my own experience were top notch.

Not wanting to hijack the thread but interested in the difference when going plumbed on this. Is there still a pump or is it purely off mains pressure, in which case there will be a big difference in the initial start pressure? Obviously if you do swap BB have a ready customer for a reduced seconds price!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

With the Strega you still have I ave the vibe pump, as it feeds he group, plumbing it in line with you water supply means the water supply goes straight to the back of the vibe pump


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> With the Strega you still have I ave the vibe pump, as it feeds he group, plumbing it in line with you water supply means the water supply goes straight to the back of the vibe pump


Well that's not true.You disconnect the pump.So it doesn't function anymore.The water hose gets connected at the solenoid.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

espressotime said:


> Well that's not true.You disconnect the pump.So it doesn't function anymore.The water hose gets connected at the solenoid.


Unless you have a 9 bar feed to the machine, you are negating a clear function of this machine and that is the ability to use solely the pump to do espresso, I understand you had 4 bar to your which means you cannot extract a true espresso based on that pressure. We're still able to have a complete extraction on line pressure alone ? As this machine allows you to do that using just the vibe pump at the bottom of the lever pull?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a similar high regard for BB, but does anyone know what has happened to their usual 'Closer Look' reviews - which I used to find very useful as they gave a more detailed, warts-and-all review that took the machines to pieces and commented on their construction? They seem to be missing from their more recent imports.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might be a nice prompt for them to more of these as I too enjoyed checking these out, appears they still have he historical ones on the site


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't understand exactly what you're saying.

This is a shot with the pump disconnected:

click:

Preinfusion about 3.5 bars.

of course with a pressure regulator that can be adjusted also.To 2 bar or whatever you want.

Why is the shot in this video not a true espresso?

  

The Strega was never meant to be used as a pumpmachine only.I've pulled shots using the pump only.But they tasted like any E61 or other pumpmachine I've owned.

I also have pulled shot on liepressure only.They didn't even taste half bad.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is not the point espresso time, you have modified the machine to a pure lever machine. The attraction and beauty of that machine is its versatility in its ability to do not only lever shots but pump shots as well I think that dfk wanted a machine with these inbuilt features to experiment with his roasting otherwise you might just as well have an l1 but let's not get into that debate again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ps I am not questioning the ability of the machine to pull a lever shot I am questioning the removal of the pp and its inherent pumping capabilities and subsequent loss of the pp driven shot option. I also doubt that a line driven shot at 4 bar gets the best out of the bean.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pops perhaps we have also strayed away from this customer service thread


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> That is not the point espresso time, you have modified the machine to a pure lever machine. The attraction and beauty of that machine is its versatility in its ability to do not only lever shots but pump shots as well I think that dfk wanted a machine with these inbuilt features to experiment with his roasting otherwise you might just as well have an l1 but let's not get into that debate again.


Ok.I've got no problems with that.

By the way I connected the pump again when I sold it.The whole thing took less than an hour so it's not a big deal.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey, on a thread I start you can talk about anything you like! I have just wacyched Newcastle take a late win against Fulham, who it must be sdaid brought absolutely nowt to the table, even better, the Mackems were beaten, and at half time, honours even between qpr and wigan!

Anyway, Bb reviews, the chap that does them I believe, does not enjoy doing them as much now so thats that! I will ask Claudette if they intend to expand on them in the future and report back!

Right now, I feel the need to go and experiment with the flow rate on my Strega!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I had an email from Claudette saying that the reviewer was off with ill health and that she was not expecting any reviews for a while.

The barista course run there was superb. When a power cut stopped play they had a generator up and running in a few minutes, the rest of the town had no power but we continued to make coffee, excellent service!

Paul


----------

